# My New Ruger SR1911



## whtsmoke (May 25, 2011)

This is my new toy shes a keeper for dure.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

So.....were you _NOT_ aiming at the orange dot? Otherwise, nice group and a sharp looking gun.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> So.....were you _NOT_ aiming at the orange dot? Otherwise, nice group and a sharp looking gun.


I was gonna say the same thing, grouping looks very good however.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

There is something to be said for consistency. The gun is a pretty thing, no kidding.


----------



## whtsmoke (May 25, 2011)

i havent touched the sights on it, i am going to next week, i wanted to see what it would first.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

that's a great group however it shows that he needs a lot of practice - that is not due to the gun sights - those fingers are making him pull each shot
lol - i have the same problem so i am getting a 22 to be able to afford a lot of practice to cure and make those fingers stay put -


----------



## whtsmoke (May 25, 2011)

hidet you are right on that and yes a 22 to practice with does make a difference, my problem is i only have one muscle left in my upper right arm, anything you can suggest would be helpful.


----------



## whtsmoke (May 25, 2011)

Adjusted the rear sight a bit to the right to see if would help, everything is good so far.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That is a good looking piece there. I read a couple of articles on that gun and it got good reviews. Usually, when Ruger builds somthing, they build it tank-tuff.


----------



## Ghost_2126 (Jan 15, 2012)

I think this weapon and the Ruger LCP9 will be my next handgun purchases.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Good luck finding one of these, they are still hard to find......JJ


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*RUGER SR1911 45ACP STAINLESS 6700 in Stock - $714.99 | Slickguns*


----------



## harley4898 (Aug 13, 2012)

I live in Round Rock TX and I bought a SR1911 from a local range and gun store; Red,s Indoor Range in Pflugerville. I have had it about 2 months and since I bought it they have had two more I was able to get for friends. The price was $626.99 a very fair price for such a fine pistol. I have shot about 500 rounds and it works perfectly and is very accurate and very well made. This has become my favorite pistol. If you can find one buy it, I don,t think you could do any better if you spent another 500.00 to 700.00 dollars.


----------



## pops3850 (Dec 24, 2014)

I have a Ruger SR and have had the same problem. Got about a thousand rounds thru it so far. Practice, practice, practice will help correct that. Real sweet gun though, A good purchase, no regrets at all


----------

